# Best sandpaper to use for flattening plane sole that needs a good flattening?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I am starting to get back to hand tools, and have an old Buck Brothers jack plane I bought at Home Depot maybe 25 years ago. I am trying to tune it up and noticed the sole is nowhere near close to flat. I tried using regular sandpapaper 100 grit, and the sandpaper seems to get flat pretty quickly or junked up with dust. I went back to home depot and looked around at the sandpaper and noticed they had emory cloth which specifies for metal. I tried that too but it seems to also get filled with metal dust and quits doing its job. I have maybe 30-60 minutes of doing this and seems like only a few minutes of actual progress and the rest wasting time on sandpaper that is too filled with dust to be effective. Is there a better kind of paper for metal that is really out of flat? I saw some "better" purple sandpaper at Home Depot. I thought maybe wet dry would be good but can't seem to find any finer than 220. Any other options? I have amazon prime.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My suggestion for that Buck Bros:










If you are getting back into hand tools, don't do this to yourself. It's not worth your time, when vintage Stanley jacks are out there for less than what you'll invest in sandpaper and time to get a crappy tool. Rosewood and brass await, go out and grab some. Regret it you will not.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Get a sanding belt and cut it. It's generally longer lasting and better bonded I think because it's intended to work at high speed. Stop every few minutes and blow it out with an air gun or take a strong magnet and "sweep" it to remove the metal swarf so it doesn't clog the abrasive. Once you get it close to flat, then switch to the wet/dry 220 and keep it lubed with WD-40 or similar. Progress through fine grits as desired.

For the record, I agree with Smitty that you're spending too much time on the HD Buck Brothers plane. But, even if you did toss it and bought a vintage plane, there's still a good chance you'll need to flatten the sole a bit.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!

Yeah I am on the lookout for an old Stanley #5. It seems here that people snatch them up quickly on Craigslist to sell for a profit on Ebay. I went to an estate sale last week that had a lot of hand tools, but he wanted $125 for a post WW2 #5 in the box. I did pick up and old #19 block plane to replace my buck bros block plane for $20, but needs a new iron. But I will keep checking Craigslist for a #5 until I find a good one, but until then thought this old Buck Bros might be salvageable and then possibly turn into a scrub plane? I did manage to get the iron razor sharp, but I agree its junk as far as adjusting and staying in tune.

Good idea on the sanding belts! Now that you mention it I think I have some Norton 3" belts for my currently broken belt sander (belt slides off track after 20-30 seconds, adjust screw stripped). I'll have to check my shelves when I get home.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

When I flattened a Stanley block plane I gave up doing it manually and used the belt sander.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have some refurbished planes for sale if interested. They're just collecting dust. I have 2- 5's and a 4. All Stanley.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

you can find a sargent pretty cheap compared to the stanleys


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Walk into Harbor Freight..usually just past the checkouts…and pick up a few packs of RED sanding belts….singles..you can get a few different grits….5 packs, 80 would be a start, then the 120. Then turn around, walk to the checkout counter and then go home.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never tried HF abrasives because reliable friends have reported poor results.

Just tonight (until it got dark and damn mosquitos got thick) I started flattening a Bailey #7 on a piece of granite. I always start with 100 grit sheets from 3M, but have an 80 grit sanding belt cut and laid flat on a jointer table when I've had really stubborn problems.

My trick for lifting the metal filings off of the paper is to use a HF strip magnet that is still in its plastic package. These magnets attach to walls for tool storage. The beauty of leaving it in the package is that by shifting the position of the magnet in its little plastic coffin it's holding power on the filings is reduced to a point where a rag can just brush them off


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Wd40 then a magnet. Works like a champ.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I bought a roll of self adhesive 180 grit sandpaper from a auto body supply store, stick on any flat surface.


----------



## Sarpysawdustman (Feb 3, 2019)

Fridge, Im new tot this page and cant message you directly. Saw you are offering some Stanley planes for sale. Would you message me?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Auto parts stores should have "wet or dry" paper in all grits from 80 to 600. Start with the 80 and work up to a finer grit. Place it on a flat surface and Use WD40. A thick piece of plate glass or a saw table top will have a flat surface.


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

+1 on all above. I use automotive wet/dry Emory paper in 100, 150, and 220 grit. Place a sheet on my surface plate and flood it with WD-40. Keeping it constantly wet prevents clogging. I buy WD-40 in the gallon tin cans, never in spray cans… Cheaper that way considering how much I go through a year! I just refill my plastic trigger spray bottle as needed. Yes, Stanley's can be hard to find in some parts of the country… And flea bay has gotten out of hand on prices… I refurbish old tools as a hobby, primarily Stanley's Bailey pattern planes. I sometimes clean the shop and sell off my "extras"... All user grade… Got a few Bailey's that need a good home right now… 3s, 4s, a 5, a 5 1/2… And a 7. Plus I have a bunch of repair parts; totes, front knobs, frogs, original irons, lever caps and other bits n pieces. PM me if you need something particular.
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------

